
Wearing Designer Knockoffs May Have Hidden Psychological Costs - robg
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=faking-it
======
ENOTTY
I'd be interested in seeing the same study repeated except with knockoffs
reported as genuine being given to the students.

